# Excessive thirst 38 weeks pregnant..



## mummyof two

Hello ladies hope you are all well..just a quick question is it normal to be excessively thirsty towards the end of pregnancy? i will be 39 weeks gone on tuesday and all day today i have not stopped drinking where its actually been about 6 pints of water so far!..i do have a little swelling on my feet and legs if this has anything to do with it..any advice or opinions is more than welcome thank you xx


----------



## shelx

Swollen feet can be a sign of pre-eclampsia. Contact your midwife asap to get checked just incase. Not sure about the rest.:flower:


----------



## Dani402

I'm 38w1d and I've been extremely thirsty the last couple of days... Not as good as you--I've been sucking down a ton of juice. ;-) hubby commented a couple times and cut me off last night when I wanted water to take to bed. I was, of course, still up every hour or so to go to the bathroom. Lol


----------



## MrsHippo

I have been like it throughout the whole of my pregnancy :( I sometimes just can't get rid of the thirst. I have been checked for diabetes as thirst is a sign of that...but don't. I'm not sure why I get it. But I can drink pints and pints of water and it does nothing. You should try drinking something else, I find fizzy drinks good like coke or fanta - as well as the water. If I just drink water it doesn't go. If it carries on though then have a chat with your mw x


----------



## mummyof two

i did have midwife yesterday and she did look but she said looks fine and nothing serious its only a slight swelling really..i tried drinking juice and fizzy but that just makes me 10 times worse literally lol i dunno what it could be i dont like drinking in the night because obviously having to get up to use the loo every half hour im considering setting up camp in the toilet!! Lol xx


----------



## RomaTomato

I am ridiculously thirsty too, especially at night! Sometimes I am actually kept awake because I just cannot drink enough water to quench my thirst, and also by the subsequent peeing!


----------



## patch2006uk

Water is much better than juice or fizzy pop if you're thirsty, so don't worry about not wanting anything but water. Try sipping a litre of water over about an hour to give your body time to absorb as much as possible. Have you turned your central on or up recently? I've been much thirstier since the snow, as the heating has been coming on more and it dries my throat and skin out loads.


----------



## mummyof two

We have our heating on the same amount as we usually do really i dunno i could be coming down with a cold but i feel much better today i havent been crazing how i was yesterday quite strange really but my lips are sooo dry and sore :( annoying lol x


----------



## patch2006uk

My lips are drier this last couple of weeks than normal. I usually drink a fair amount, so they're usually nice and soft, but there has definitely been something different, and they had a crack last week too, which is really unusual for me. Maybe it is hormone related, :shrug: I'd just assumed it was central heating. Will see over the next couple of days now it's a bit warmer. Glad you're not as crazy thirsty today. It's a horrible feeling when you just can't quench your thirst.


----------



## YikesBaby

I've been drinking TONS! I am super swollen (feet, legs, hands) and have no signs of pre-eclampsia or GD... my MW said to just keep on drinking, but that I should be sure to get some electrolytes too. I am taking liquid magnesium... and occasionally have some Gatorade or something and that seems to help! :)


----------



## Kissel

I literally drink over 2 gallons of water daily. I have always had a lot to drink, but my doctors see no poblem with it because I am well hydrated and there is nothing too unusual going on. As far as the swollen feet, I started to get a little bit swollen earlier this week. I told the doctor because my BP was a little high the appointment before. He said that he would be shocked if any woman did not have some swelling in the feet at this point. Apparently it's only an issue if the swelling goes up your calves and does not go down. He said a good test for the swellin is to try and take your ring off. If you can't or it is very difficult then he would begin to worry about pre-eclampsia.

If you think about the birthing process, you lose a TON of fluid. The thirst and swelling just might be your body's way of making sure you get hydrated enough for the big day. If you are really worried you can always call your doctor. :shrug:


----------



## patch2006uk

Kissel said:


> I literally drink over 2 gallons of water daily. I have always had a lot to drink, but my doctors see no poblem with it because I am well hydrated and there is nothing too unusual going on. As far as the swollen feet, I started to get a little bit swollen earlier this week. I told the doctor because my BP was a little high the appointment before. *He said that he would be shocked if any woman did not have some swelling in the feet at this point. *Apparently it's only an issue if the swelling goes up your calves and does not go down. He said a good test for the swellin is to try and take your ring off. If you can't or it is very difficult then he would begin to worry about pre-eclampsia.
> 
> If you think about the birthing process, you lose a TON of fluid. The thirst and swelling just might be your body's way of making sure you get hydrated enough for the big day. If you are really worried you can always call your doctor. :shrug:

I've not had any swelling in either of my pregnancies, and if anything I've lost weight from my fingers as my wedding ring keeps slipping down my finger. I walk alot and drink plenty of water. I'm surprised your doctor expects swelling in every pregnant woman tbh.


----------



## Kissel

patch2006uk said:


> I've not had any swelling in either of my pregnancies, and if anything I've lost weight from my fingers as my wedding ring keeps slipping down my finger. I walk alot and drink plenty of water. I'm surprised your doctor expects swelling in every pregnant woman tbh.

I think it's the degree of swelling. My feet feel a little swollen but they are not even close to the swelling that my SIL had (she was diagnosed with pre-eclampsia right before her third trimester). Her legs looked like tree trunks and she couldn't flex her feet at all! It's hard to make blanket statements about all pregnant women, but I think what he was trying to say is that at some point most women will have experienced some form of swelling. There will always be exceptions for everybody, which is why they should talk to their doctors. I might just be paranoid because I really haven't had any problems during my pregnancy. I think I've convinced myself that something will start to go wrong at some point because of how easy I have had things. I have also lost weight (35 pounds since BFP!), so my ring slides around. That was just a trick that my doctor offered me. He gave me the impression that swollen feet do not mean that somebody has pre-eclampsia, but swelling in the feet adn hands are a different story. I hope this makes sense. I'm studying for an exam and I don't know how how much of the baby brain is starting to kick in! :wacko:


----------



## patch2006uk

No, that makes sense. I think it's the speed the swelling appears as well, so if you suddenly wake one day with hands and feet and face seriously swollen, go get yourself checked out asap.

I'm just surprised your doctor thinks swelling is quite so common. The only swelling I had last time was after LO was born and when I got home after the c-section. My feet doubled in size, and I had to wear those hideous DVT socks to prevent clots. Urgh. But during pregnancy I got absolutely nothing, and I've not got a hint of anything this time, either (thankfully!)


----------



## Kissel

My doctors are a little bit different because I go to a teaching hospital. Most people who go to this hospital are high risk because they have all of the specialists in the area. I am not high risk-it just happens to be the closest hospital to me and I know several people who work within the hospital. So I think that what they perceive to be normal is more a normal thing for the type of patients they see. I see a lot of the "big guns" rather than the residents so they must be erring on the side of caution. I think they were convinced in the beginning that I would get GD or pre-eclampsia at some point becasue my starting BMI was so high, but nothing so far. :shrug: My baby is just starting to get a little big.


----------



## sept2010

Re igniting an old thread but this past week ive been feeling abit more thirsty...anyone else more thirsty and at the end stages of pregnancy?


----------



## JessPape

Swallow limb, can be a sign of PRe E, but its also normal in third trimester.

If ur thirty its likely ur not drinking enough.. We need to REALLY up our liquid intake whne pregnant and most women, don't get enough liquids.


----------



## mummytobe_93

I've just had my baby and I was extremely thirsty throughout I would drink 3 litres of water at night and probably about 14 pints throughout the day as soon as I had her the thirst disappeared. It was awful though and a symptom I definitely do not miss! I just think its because your body and baby need the extra fluid. X


----------



## AC1987

I'm so parched at night, but I think its due to it being so cold out and the heat coming on, also I'm not the greatest for drinking enough during the day :blush:


----------

